# Pets/moving to Spain



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello everyone can you tell me the process to bring my cat with me to Spain please. I would also like to know of places that don't get to hot and have cold winters if any. Thank You


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

Can you tell me about San Sebastián please. The weather there is what I am looking for. Thank You Mitch


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

Mitch, we are in the process now of getting our cat ready for our move next April.
Here is a link, scroll down to the pets section.
https://www.aphis.usda.gov/wps/port...s/sa_by_country/sa_e/ct_animal_european_union

I just had the microchip inserted and had a rabies shot done. Plan to take him back to the vet next year 10 days prior to leaving and have a health certificate from USDA.


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you ptjd


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

The Okie is correct Mitch. Before we brought over our cat we even bought an inexpensive chip reader too because we had read the ones in customs were crap. Well, they're actually ok. Anyway, after spending the money on international transfer stuff, there just happened to be a Huegla (general strike) the day we entered with our cat. They could have cared less that day. The female customs person just wanted to say how cute he was. Here we were dragging bicycle boxes, trunks, luggage, etc through customs and they just asked what was in the boxes, checking nothing. I swear, we could have been marching an elephant carrying huge bundles and the word heroin painted on him through that day and not had problems.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Mitch, I already mentioned Jaca to you. We are in a valley, in the foothills of the Pyrenees. Very little snow or freezing weather!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Elyles said:


> Mitch, I already mentioned Jaca to you. We are in a valley, in the foothills of the Pyrenees. Very little snow or freezing weather!


Just checked out Jaca on Google Earth streetview - looks extremely nice. How did you manage to find it?


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

It is nice and Google does it no justice. We found it by driving to Huesca as a potential retirement locale, saw a sign that said Jaca 2km a just went there to check it out. The views her are phenomenal. Generally there are only 12.000 people except at Navidad and August, when it swells to 3x that. Our flat is very close to the city center but far enough away from the noise. Only an hour from Zaragoza and either three hours from Barcelona or Madrid. For Brits, there is a tiny expat community here and you are communicating with one of the two full time Americans. Since it is a second home community, it is pretty quiet and was not affected much by the crisis. The oldest cathedral in the area is here, a 15th century fort Ann much more. If a skier, lots of resorts nearby but their snow is a microclimate, leaving us dry most of the year. It's pretty much a hidden gem. It has been a Spanish resort for thousands of yeas but never an international one. Basques are a majority of second home buyers here.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

San Sebastián is a very expensive place to live


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you for that. One thing I do have to think about is funds the most. Yes you did and I thank you for that. But I like the cold &#55357;&#56832; I wish I could ski but I am handicapped so that is not for me. Close to town, airport, hospital as I cannot drive myself either. Thank you all for the information.


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

Not for me then. Thank You


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

My wife and I own no car now. With discounts on the city bus it only costs 23 centimos a ride. If yo go to the town hall in January, you can get a year pass for 10€. The bus runs year around. If you have mredical issues you can always get a free ambulance. I don't ski any more as of this year due to cervical surgery. I was also a strong cyclist till this year. Also, if yo go to the ER and they cannot treat you there they will take you to one that can. You can rent a functional place here with elevator for about 400€ a month plus some utilities. For example, where I live is across the street from a bus stop and three blocks from three large grocery stores. We have a small elevator but it functions well. The Spanish Red Cross is also readily available for disabled clients. The city bus stop with wheelchair accesses on busses is four blocks from here.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

It ain't hopeless!


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

I was looking at the map of Spain and liked the name 😀


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

I think that your area is the first one I am going to check out sounds wonderful. Thank You again


----------

